# [VIDEO_CARDS]-Problema con el controlador libre de INTEL

## Osvaldo

¡Otra vez yo trayendo problemas! (¿Algún día traeré soluciones?)

La consulta es la siguiente -concretita-: Dentro de las opciones de controladores de video a definir en 

```
VIDEO-CARDS=""
```

, probé 

```
-intel
```

 y 

```
-vesa
```

, como drivers de código libre. Lo cierto es que el servidor X no funciona nada...

La salida del comando que transcribo a continuación es la siguiente:

```

$ lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
```

¿Hay alguna forma de agregar ese controlador o tendría que andar con los de código libre que mencioné arriba? ¿Cómo se procede?

Desde ya, gracias por la respuesta!!!!!

P.D.: ¡Qué problemas que me da X11!

----------

## JotaCE

Hola

En tu archivo /etc/make.conf escribe la linea :

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

----------

## Osvaldo

¡Perdón! En lugar de

```
 -intel
```

 y

```
 -vesa 
```

 quise escribir 

```
 intel 
```

y

```
 vesa
```

, que fue lo que puse en sendos intentos en

```
 VIDEO_CARDS=""
```

 Justo lo contrario...

Así que no es ese el problema.

----------

## JotaCE

Podrias publiar la salida del comando :

```
localhost # emerge -pv xorg-drivers
```

Publica tambien tu archivo /etc/make.conf

----------

## agdg

Usa los drivers de Xorg: emerge --ask --verbose x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

Si quieres los últimos, acepta la rama inestable: echo "x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge --ask --verbose x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

El /etc/make.conf debe estar como te indico JotaCE

----------

## Osvaldo

Gracias agdg y JotaCE!!!!! Y a todos los que vieron el post. Lo pude solucionar de la forma que ustedes me indicaron.

----------

